# Ok, fess up. How many bettas do you have?



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm waiting to see the answers before I confess ;-)


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Right now I have.an even dozen. 
In March I'll have I don't know how many because I'm p'll tanning to breed my 2 giants.


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

Right now I have 4, and room for 8 more females and 5 more males. I'm trying to be picky, I have breeding plans. I also like to keep a tank open for the occasional rescue from work.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

2 right now with 3 open spaces for fish of my own/more if I decided to make my 10 gallon a sorority, plus 2 places open for rescues but I cant take any in those 1 gallons before my spring break since I'm going abroad and cant leave the small tanks unattended for a week.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I would say I have well over 60 wild bettas, likely even more once I start counting the fry, juveniles, and sub-adults. 

However, I only have two Betta splendens.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

One betta, Pi. My family has a total of 4 bettas (including Pi), however.


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

I have 18 adults and too many babies to count :-D
Surely you don't have more than LittleBettaFish lol, right?


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

7 males. I don't breed, they're just pets.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

The good thing with wilds is that the majority of the species are peaceful enough that they can share a tank. So while I have so many fish, I can fit them all into 10 tanks. 

I definitely would not want 60 Betta splendens!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

10 Females in a sorority
3 Males I'm keeping
10 Males I'm selling


----------



## VanessaPinTN (Jan 11, 2016)

Just two, so far. I am keeping my medium Kritter Keeper as a hospital/QT tank. I also need to get some plywood or MDF cut to lay on my big shelving unit. The shelves are strong, just the plastic dips and there are a lot of holes in the shelves themselves, so I'd have 2 more shelves that can hold over 200 pounds each if I had flat shelves LOL as it is, I just have random stuff thrown on them.

I have a 20 long in the garage. I've toyed with the idea of making it a 4 or 5 fish tank by dividing it, but I'm really interested in ADF and other fish, so I likely won't divide it.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have 11, 12 if you count my mom's fish. I have 3 females and 8 males


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm at a dozen, but it will be a bakers dozen next week sometime . All are filtered and heated. Tanks all over.


----------



## Baxter35 (Jan 23, 2016)

I have 8 females and 7 males. One is a giant, does he count as 2?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Technically I only have two girls & one boy. Likely to change sometime soon lol just gotta wait for the seller to reply back. If all goes well I will have 2 girls 2 boys. 

But I also have 2 foster boys, 1 foster girl and 1 more girl bought to sell. 

I have a 5gal, 0.75 KK and a breeder box coming my way to open up space for 5 imports. One is already sold. The rest will stick around until somebody picks them up. Oh and of course, before the imports arrive, I'm picking up a couple more girls from my LFS for members here. So yeah. It's the poor man's SeaWorld here.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Baxter35-he may count as two. Mine is enormous, lol.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

3 males 5 females. =P


----------



## razzhasbettas (Dec 22, 2015)

Ugh, you guys are all so lucky!! I only have one right now, a super delta male named Pascal...my parents only let me have one! They don't understand the addiction, and if I asked for another they'd probably be like, "Aren't you satisfied with the one you have??" lol

(but when I ordered my Hydor 25w, it got lost in the mail and I had to reorder...I'm still secretly hoping it'll turn up on my doorstep one day and then I'll have a decent shot at getting another betta if I can pay for the tank myself! muahahaha)


----------



## Talaitha (Jan 24, 2016)

Just one, Soturi, but he is not the only scaled inhabitant of the house... right now all of my companions are scaly! XD


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Just two. If Thomas didn’t have such a nervous temperament, I would try to up it to 3, lol.


----------



## JaymesBirne (Jan 23, 2016)

Just two for me. I wish I could have more, but I just don't have the space or funds for it. At one point, I believe I had six. It may have been four. I had a sorority and a male a few years ago. I just can't seem to remember how many females I had...


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

I have 6, all males. I wish I could get more  but table space/plug space is tight.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

3 at the moment ,was 4 but I lost my oldest fish - once I re do his tank I'll be back to 4 ;-):-D


----------



## BettaMommaHeather (Jan 22, 2016)

We have seven. Three females and four males. Trying to stay strong as we are on the waiting list for Witchipoos next spawn, but ooo man did I find a pretty half moon female on ab.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I have one betta, Sharkie, and two ramshorn snails; Rosie has her own tank, and her baby, Waldo, is in the tank with Sharkie. I separated Waldo from Rosie's tank before she had a chance to mate, lol.

I'd love to have more betta, but then I think about having to clean multiple tanks, and that has stopped me... so far.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

BettaMommaHeather said:


> We have seven. Three females and four males. Trying to stay strong as we are on the waiting list for Witchipoos next spawn, but ooo man did I find a pretty half moon female on ab.


I can't even look at aquabid any more! Every time I do I have to run down to Linda Olsen's to pick up more bettas! 

And I know I said I only have 12, but I have two giants, they count as two each, right? Right.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I have 7 boys. 4 giants & 3 littles.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

Just one. They definitely are addictive however. When i think of getting another betta, I think of all the other things i could get instead. Like another tank and shrimp and heaters...it'll be a while before i get another betta. Doesn't stop me from looking though! I may have a problem...


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

I enjoyed reading how many Betta's everyone has! I'm surprised to know I'm one of a very few that only has one Betta. Right now I just have my female, Ruby. I also have Mollys in another tank, and ADF in a third that I am rehoming next weekend to make room for another Betta except that I've been obsessing over Guppys lately. It's either going to be another female Betta or three female Guppys... still on the fence. 
Happy Day All


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I can't even look. I was at my local pet store and found a big guy, orange with a black beard and white in his tail. I left without him because I did not have the one extra dollar I needed to get him. I was home messing around and made room for him and they laughed at me when I came rushing back. Now he's helping cycle my newly planted ten gallon.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

My current number is 2 Males, 2 Females. I had planed to get 2 more females this week but might wait to order them next month when it's warmer.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

8 right now. I think I'm beyond my limit because I also keep BIG Central and S. American cichlids, and I have 8 other aquariums ranging from 40G to 150G. Thank goodness I'm on a well for water!


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

Currently I have 2; Booney and Ghost.


----------



## VanessaPinTN (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm now at 3, though I might end up adopting out the boy I picked up today, once his fins start growing back in.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

8 right now, it's definitely my limit, though I can fit in a few rescues if necessary.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

20 right now. I know at one point I had 60 adults plus babies.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I only have 2 right now.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I have 6 males and 1 female, my husband has 1 female.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Female: Minerva.

Seven males if I don't place one of the Giants: HM Giant Arlo; HMEE Guthrie; HM Harry. Three Giants coming and a gorgeous pastel boy from Lilnaugrim. No names although I'm seriously considering calling one "Radish."


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

I have 2. 
A male in my 10 gallon, and a young female in a 4 gallon.

Also have a 40 gallon community tank with 2 male gouramies, and if I get another tank I would have a very unhappy hubby! lol


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Netti said:


> I have 2.
> A male in my 10 gallon, and a young female in a 4 gallon.
> 
> Also have a 40 gallon community tank with 2 male gouramies, and if I get another tank I would have a very unhappy hubby! lol


You need to get the hubby involved in the hobby, get him his own tank and let him decorate and stock it (with your supervision to avoid disasters)..


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

About 300.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> You need to get the hubby involved in the hobby, get him his own tank and let him decorate and stock it (with your supervision to avoid disasters)..


Yeah...well...that's exactly how the whole fish business here started. As a birthday present to my husband 5 years ago. lol

He does love the fish though, he loves looking at the tanks and he even talks to the fish! :-D


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Nine currently with room for more :-D


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

only three. I have space for more, but... I'm on a budget.


----------



## bettarina (Feb 12, 2016)

2! I want more but I have space constraint 😐

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaMommaHeather (Jan 22, 2016)

We are up to 8 now. With a no more room for fish policy,lol which doesn't work everyone knows that.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Just one :-D But I have more tanks with plenty of other fish ;-)


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

OK. I'm at a whole dozen now.

4 of my own (the fourth in the mail still)
7 bought to sell (4 not yet sold)
1 foster (still available)

I'm at max capacity. Tank cleaning day for each tank size has overlapped so much I gave up altogether and just vacuum every day. Not to mention each Betta's unique preferences and needs I must remember and mention. All the time spent on update posts, photo-taking, advertising, shipping, and communicating with buyers/adopters has started to take a toll on me. I think I've found my limit after all. 

But after all the bought-to-sell ones leave, and hopefully my foster adopted, I might as well feel lonely and bring in some more x)


----------



## Wookie384 (Dec 11, 2015)

I had 3, but my oldest died. Now I have one juvenile male (bought as a baby girl who is a male) who lives in my office at work, one juvenile female who is in isolation because she flares at everyone in my community. And I'm taking care of my roomate's male halfmoon, elephant ear male for the foreseeable future. and I'm currently trying to get a sorority together, it's getting kinda outta hand now...lol


----------



## Bettabirdlover (Feb 6, 2016)

Only two at the moment. More to come in the future definitely. :-D


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

Only three right now  I couldn't stop myself from buying the last one


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Oops! Now I have 3 bettas! :lol:


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

stellenternet said:


> Oops! Now I have 3 bettas! :lol:


LOL 
Pictures?


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Netti said:


> LOL
> Pictures?


Sure! His name is Prince. The picture I took is horrible sorry. And the tank looks really crappy right now because I need to set it up more. I didn't really mean to buy him. He was too pretty to ignore!


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Yay, and welcome number 3. Did you name him yet?


----------



## BettaTalk (Jan 16, 2016)

I have a total of 8.....


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Netti said:


> Yay, and welcome number 3. Did you name him yet?


Were you asking me? His name is Prince. Thanks!:-D


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

stellenternet said:


> Were you asking me? His name is Prince. Thanks!:-D


Oops sorry, yes. I really should be using the quote option more often


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Down to 9 now. Three imports didn't make it, and my newest boy arriving tomorrow. By Saturday I will be down to 7, and by Wednesday down to 6. Might or might not keep it that way. Unless I found a very interesting fish on my Petco trip tomorrow.

Shameless advertising: ladies and gents, my foster Pepper is still available. I'm getting a little desperate. I can keep him until April, but only until April. I seriously need him to leave before May. I knew I set myself up for trouble picking up a solid red male VT. I know he's a dime a dozen, but he's the one and only Pepper. He's sweet and funny, just gotta find a human that would look past the cover. I don't know anymore where to advertise him. I even had a crazy idea of putting him up on AquaBid for $1. So yeah. Here's a shoutout to Little Pep.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Netti said:


> Oops sorry, yes. I really should be using the quote option more often


Hehe! I think i use the quote option too much sometimes!:lol:


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

well as of today I am up to 5 bettas of my own plus 2 rescues. 7 total, 3 females and 4 males. More to come when I make my females' divided tank into a sorority! This is life lol.


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

Only one at the moment, but a second will be coming home soon. I'm super excited for his arrival! :-D


----------



## PRAJowner (Feb 21, 2016)

I have only two, but there are two more I have got my eyes on. My two are a 3.5 year old blue/green male crowntail named Peacock, and a 10 month old red male veiltail named Aaron Jewels.


----------



## A Betta Future (Mar 14, 2016)

4 females


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

......lol over 600...
but they are mostly juvies that have only just started being jarred. I have about 24 adults


----------



## A Betta Future (Mar 14, 2016)

4 females


----------

